# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συναντηση μελων αγωνα IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 4.6.2011 Θεσσαλονικη

## giannis64

για να δουμε βρε παλικαρια, ποιοι θα ειναι σε αυτον τον αγωνα, και να δουμε που θα μπορεσουμε να συναντηθουμε?

----------


## marvin

> για να δουμε βρε παλικαρια, ποιοι θα ειναι σε αυτον τον αγωνα, και να δουμε που θα μπορεσουμε να συναντηθουμε?


 :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## gym

χτυπα κ αλλο θα το αντεξω.... :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## marvin

> χτυπα κ αλλο θα το αντεξω....


Ετσι ειναι μμ το κανονιζουν οταν εμεις δεν μπορουμε.....!!!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω παλικάρια και κοπέλες έκλεισα ήδη στο καψής και αύριο θα είμαι σαλόνικα όσοι πιστοί(ες) προσέλθουν  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

ηλια τι ωρα θα φυγεις απο καβαλα?

νικη και ελλενη, δεν το κανονησαμε εμεις, αλλα η ifbb! :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

τι εγινε ρε παιδια? κανεις δεν θα ειναι εκει? μωρε μπραβο!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ηλια τι ωρα θα φυγεις απο καβαλα?
> 
> νικη και ελλενη, δεν το κανονησαμε εμεις, αλλα η ifbb!


 κατα τις 1 λέω να ξεκινήσω απο χρυσούπολη αλλα ακριβώς δεν ξέρω δεν μου αρέσει όταν πάω βόλτες να βάζω ωράρια , νοιώθω σαν να πηγαίνω στην φάμπρικα, θα πάω μέχρι το χωριό πρώτα την μάνα μου και μετα θα ξεκινήσω , θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο αν θές για ακριβώς

----------


## giannis64

εμεις λεμε κατα της 1 να φυγουμε..

----------


## Eddie

Εγω με το φιλαρακι μου θα μαστε κατα τις 3-3.30 Θεσσαλονικη,οποτε μεχρι να βολευτουμε,να φαμε κατι ελαφρυ  :01. Razz:  δε ξερω ακριβως τι ωρα θα ξεμπλεξουμε,αλλα σιγουρα θα ειμαστε πριν τις 7!!

Τωρα για το που θα γινει συναντηση κλπ,εγω ιδεα δεν εχω..οπου θελετε,βασικα οπου ξερετε!!

----------


## giannis64

οκ. οα μιλησουμε αφου θα ειμαι με τον στελιο. ελπιζω να εχει το τηλ σου.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> οκ. οα μιλησουμε αφου θα ειμαι με τον στελιο. ελπιζω να εχει το τηλ σου.


Τσουκ.

 Βασίλη κάνε pm. 

Εκτός αν θες να το βάλεις στο τόπικ με τα χοτ μπειμπις   :08. Elephant:

----------


## Eddie

> οκ. οα μιλησουμε αφου θα ειμαι με τον στελιο. ελπιζω να εχει το τηλ σου.


Εχει μονο το 090..  :01. Mr. Green: 

Μιλαμε τωρα στο fb  :08. Turtle: 





> Τσουκ.
> 
>  Βασίλη κάνε pm. 
> 
> Εκτός αν θες να το βάλεις στο τόπικ με τα χοτ μπειμπις


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ γιατι ρε,για να με ενοχλουν τα κοριτσακια,εκεινα τα ασχημα και κοντοχοντρα που βαζετε?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ γιατι ρε,για να με ενοχλουν τα κοριτσακια,εκεινα τα ασχημα και κοντοχοντρα που βαζετε?


 :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 


Όχι ρε φίλε! Να το βλέπουν τα αγοράκια!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

> ηλια τι ωρα θα φυγεις απο καβαλα?
> 
> νικη και ελλενη, δεν το κανονησαμε εμεις, αλλα η ifbb!


ατιμη ιφββ.....ερχεται ο νοεμβρης ομως!!!!! :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

10 οκτωμβριου! :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> 10 οκτωμβριου!


καλα τωρα με εφτιαξες!αν μου πεις και θεσσαλονικη κιολας...πεταω!!!

----------


## giannis64

καπου εκει κοντα... :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> καπου εκει κοντα...


μα τι μυστηριο οπα που εχω εγωωωω!!!!!!

----------


## jannous44

τι ωρα ειναι ο αγωνας? :01. Unsure:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> 10 οκτωμβριου!


Γιάννη κάνε τα κονέ σου να μου δώσουν κανα κύπελλο, έχω γενέθλια εκείνη τη μέρα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## magdaline

γαμώτοοοοοοο μακάρι να ερχόμουν!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> γαμώτοοοοοοο μακάρι να ερχόμουν!



και γιατί δεν έρχεσαι η καβάλα δίπλα είναι σαββατοκύριακο είναι τι θα κάνεις τα κασέρια σου θα γυρίσεις στην καβάλα? πάρε και τα βιβλία σου και διάβαζε όποτε έχεις χρόνο , όπως παλια παίρναν το πλέξιμο οι γυναίκες όταν πηγαίναν επίσκεψη :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## magdaline

> και γιατί δεν έρχεσαι η καβάλα δίπλα είναι σαββατοκύριακο είναι τι θα κάνεις τα κασέρια σου θα γυρίσεις στην καβάλα? πάρε και τα βιβλία σου και διάβαζε όποτε έχεις χρόνο , όπως παλια παίρναν το πλέξιμο οι γυναίκες όταν πηγαίναν επίσκεψη


χαχαχα

----------


## giannis64

το χαχαχα δεν ειναι απαντηση.. :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## magdaline

τι να κάνω καλέ εγώ εκεί που μαι σα χτικιό; Γιάννη γυμναστήριο πας; δεν σε εχω πετύχει

----------


## giannis64

παω κατα της 15.30 με 16.00

στου τασου ερχεσαι τελεικα?

----------


## marvin

> τι να κάνω καλέ εγώ εκεί που μαι σα χτικιό; Γιάννη γυμναστήριο πας; δεν σε εχω πετύχει


Αντε βρε!!!!!

----------


## giannis64

παιδια τα ποστ τα μετεφερα στα οφ τοπικ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> παιδια τα ποστ τα μετεφερα στα οφ τοπικ.


 εδω τι είναι ρε γιάννη όν τόπικ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Επ, τι ξεραΐλα έπεσε εδώ;;
Βάλτε καμιά φώτο ρε αλήτες!  :08. Toast:

----------


## marvin

> Επ, τι ξεραΐλα έπεσε εδώ;;
> Βάλτε καμιά φώτο ρε αλήτες!


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: Καλα ρε παιδια στεγνα τι βγαλατε;........Ουτε ενα μεζε;Μπραβο πειθαρχια...!!!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

ειχαμε πει οτι βαση κανονα τα προσωπικα δεδομενα απαγορευοντε.. :08. Turtle: 

οποτε δεν βγαλαμε φωτο απο τα φαγητα! :01. Razz:

----------


## marvin

> ειχαμε πει οτι βαση κανονα τα προσωπικα δεδομενα απαγορευοντε..
> 
> οποτε δεν βγαλαμε φωτο απο τα φαγητα!


Γιαννη αυτα δεν τα ειπες στις φωτο τις Αθηνας!!!!!!!! :01. Razz: Δεν ακουσα καμια ενσταση.

----------


## Eddie

Επιτελους ρε Στελιο!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

Γαματα ηταν,πολυ φαση  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

> Γιαννη αυτα δεν τα ειπες στις φωτο τις Αθηνας!!!!!!!!Δεν ακουσα καμια ενσταση.


 
τοτε με ειχαν πιασει αδιαβαστο. :01. Razz:

----------


## giannis64

> Επιτελους ρε Στελιο!!!
> 
> Γαματα ηταν,πολυ φαση


ειδικα ο σερβητορος που μιλουσε και εφτηνε τον βαγγελη.. :01. ROFL: 

edit: εσυ κατι δικες σου γιατι δεν τις ανεβαζεις? :08. Turtle:

----------


## Eddie

> ειδικα ο σερβητορος που μιλουσε και εφτηνε τον βαγγελη..


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑ κορυφη ο γκαρσονας!! :03. Bowdown: 




> edit: εσυ κατι δικες σου γιατι δεν τις ανεβαζεις?


Γιατι εχω βγει πολυ ομορφος και φοβαμαι μη με ματιαξετε  :01. Razz: 

Εν τω μεταξυ απ την ταβερνα δεν εχω καμια φωτο  :01. Sad:

----------


## Dreiko

> ειχαμε πει οτι βαση κανονα τα προσωπικα δεδομενα απαγορευοντε..
> 
> οποτε δεν βγαλαμε φωτο απο τα φαγητα!



που ειναι ο δημητρης(πεπεισμενος)που κατεβασε τη μιση ταβερνα???? :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz: 




> ειδικα ο σερβητορος που μιλουσε και εφτηνε τον βαγγελη..


μη μου το θυμιζεις....δε φτανει που με αγγιζε με καθε ευκαιρια αλλα με ελουσε κανονικα κιολας... :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## savage

> Καλα ρε παιδια στεγνα τι βγαλατε;........Ουτε ενα μεζε;Μπραβο πειθαρχια...!!!!!!


βασικα φιλη νικη,πρεπει να ξερεις οτι τα φαγαμε ολα εν ριπη οφθαλμου,γι'αυτο δε βλεπεις τιποτα στην φωτο. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

παντως εχω να πω οτι περασα παρα πολυ καλα αυτο το διημερο.πραγματικα ενιωσα λες και γνωριζομουν απο χρονια με τα παιδια του φορουμ αν και καποιους τους ειχα δει μοναχα 1-2 φορες και καποιους αλλους τους ειδα στη θεσ/νικη απο κοντα πρωτη φορα.
πραγματικα πολυ καλη παρεα ολα τα παιδια.αντε στους επομενους αγωνες να τα ξαναπουμε(η και γιατι οχι και πιο νωρις? :01. Wink:  ) :02. Welcome:

----------


## LION

Στέλιο έβαλες αυτή τη φωτογραφία και θα *ζηλέψει* ο άλλος ο Στέλιος,επειδή αγκαλιάζω τον Γιάννη του!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## pepeismenos karga

αυτη ειναι φωτο...αυτη ειναι φωτο.....τελος.τελεια και παυλα...εχχεεχεχ....κοιταχτε δεν υυπαρχουν φαγητα γιατι πολυ απλα λιγο ακομα και θα τρωγαμε και τ απιατα και παρολιγο να στερευε και το ψυγειο της ταβερνας απο τα 10 λιτρα νερο που ειπιαμε...νομιζω εγω παντως εκεινη την ωρ αεβαλα 4-5 κιλα απο το φαι...κατεδαφισμος κανονικος...χεεχεχχε...παντως ειχε πολυ γελιο...περασαμε ωραια με τ απαιδια ,μιλησαμε,γελασαμε παρα πολυ,φαγαμε ακομη πιο πολυ...και πηραμε και ενα σνιτσελ διαταυτα στο τελος για χωνεψη......πρπει αν το ξανακανουμε παντως οπωσδηποτε...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Στέλιο έβαλες αυτή τη φωτογραφία και θα *ζηλέψει* ο άλλος ο Στέλιος,επειδή αγκαλιάζω τον Γιάννη του!!!



ε ρε πως ταχασα εγω αυτα , καλα λένε όλοι μαζί κι ψωριάρης χώρια , εγω δεν μπόρεσα να είμαστε μαζί στο φαί και έχασα αυτα τα επεισόδεια και τα πικάντικα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## giannis64

> Στέλιο έβαλες αυτή τη φωτογραφία και θα *ζηλέψει* ο άλλος ο Στέλιος,επειδή αγκαλιάζω τον Γιάννη του!!!


εσυ ψοφας για νταλγκαδιασματα μου φαινεται? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> αυτη ειναι φωτο...αυτη ειναι φωτο.....τελος.τελεια και παυλα...εχχεεχεχ....κοιταχτε δεν υυπαρχουν φαγητα γιατι πολυ απλα λιγο ακομα και θα τρωγαμε και τ απιατα και παρολιγο να στερευε και το ψυγειο της ταβερνας απο τα 10 λιτρα νερο που ειπιαμε...νομιζω εγω παντως εκεινη την ωρ αεβαλα 4-5 κιλα απο το φαι...κατεδαφισμος κανονικος...χεεχεχχε...παντως ειχε πολυ γελιο...περασαμε ωραια με τ απαιδια ,μιλησαμε,γελασαμε παρα πολυ,φαγαμε ακομη πιο πολυ...και πηραμε και ενα σνιτσελ διαταυτα στο τελος για χωνεψη......πρπει αν το ξανακανουμε παντως οπωσδηποτε...


εκτος το διαταυτα, υπεροχο ηταν και το παγωτο. ευτηχως εκανε διαιτα ο βαγγελης (ντρεικο)και ο στελακος. :08. Toast: 




> ε ρε πως ταχασα εγω αυτα , καλα λένε όλοι μαζί κι ψωριάρης χώρια , εγω δεν μπόρεσα να είμαστε μαζί στο φαί και έχασα αυτα τα επεισόδεια και τα πικάντικα


εμ τι να σου κανω? εσυ ηθελες αλλο μενου... :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Eddie

> αυτη ειναι φωτο...αυτη ειναι φωτο.....τελος.τελεια και παυλα...εχχεεχεχ....κοιταχτε δεν υυπαρχουν φαγητα γιατι πολυ απλα λιγο ακομα και θα τρωγαμε και τ απιατα και παρολιγο να στερευε και το ψυγειο της ταβερνας απο τα 10 λιτρα νερο που ειπιαμε...νομιζω εγω παντως εκεινη την ωρ αεβαλα 4-5 κιλα απο το φαι...κατεδαφισμος κανονικος...χεεχεχχε...παντως ειχε πολυ γελιο...περασαμε ωραια με τ απαιδια ,μιλησαμε,γελασαμε παρα πολυ,φαγαμε ακομη πιο πολυ...και πηραμε και ενα σνιτσελ διαταυτα στο τελος για χωνεψη......πρπει αν το ξανακανουμε παντως οπωσδηποτε...



Ετσι!!!!!!!!!Αλλα λιγα λες,μονο 10 λιτρα??Παιζει να ηταν παραπανω  :01. Razz: 





> ε ρε πως ταχασα εγω αυτα , καλα λένε όλοι μαζί κι ψωριάρης χώρια , εγω δεν μπόρεσα να είμαστε μαζί στο φαί και έχασα αυτα τα επεισόδεια και τα πικάντικα



Λιακο,εχασες..η αληθεια να λεγεται!!!Κατι μου λεει παντως οτι ο ψωριαρης που λες,περασε καλυτερα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 




> εκτος το διαταυτα, υπεροχο ηταν και το παγωτο. ευτηχως εκανε διαιτα ο βαγγελης (ντρεικο)και ο στελακος.


Κι εγω διαιτα εκανα Γιαννη..ουτε ψωμι αγγιξα ουτε γλυκο,για παρτη σας ολα!!!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up:  ετσι. αλλιως θα σε εστελνα μαζι με τον λυκο. τι νομιζες? χαζος ημουν εγω που τον εκανα ντριπλα για να μην μας βρει? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Dreiko

> εκτος το διαταυτα, υπεροχο ηταν και το παγωτο. ευτηχως εκανε διαιτα ο βαγγελης (ντρεικο)και ο στελακος.



εσυ δε το λυπηθηκες ομως..... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 




> Κι εγω διαιτα εκανα Γιαννη..ουτε ψωμι αγγιξα ουτε γλυκο,για παρτη σας ολα!!!!


εσυ μονο εμενα αγγιξες.... :08. Elephant: 






> ε ρε πως ταχασα εγω αυτα , καλα λένε όλοι μαζί κι ψωριάρης χώρια , εγω δεν μπόρεσα να είμαστε μαζί στο φαί και έχασα αυτα τα επεισόδεια και τα πικάντικα


ολο και κατι θα τσιμπησες κι εσυ ηλια..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Ετσι!!!!!!!!!Αλλα λιγα λες,μονο 10 λιτρα??Παιζει να ηταν παραπανω 
> 
> 
> στανταρ παραπανω ηταν αφου εφαγα μετα απο καιρο αλατι εκεινη τη μερα 
> 
> Λιακο,εχασες..η αληθεια να λεγεται!!!Κατι μου λεει παντως οτι ο ψωριαρης που λες,περασε καλυτερα 
> 
> στανταρ
> 
> ...


και γω ρε γαμωτο,μονο το τσιζκεικ εφαγα :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραίες φωτος παιδιά. Πάντα τέτοια  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και όμως ρε παλιόπαιδα ήθελα να ήμουν στην παρέα να σας πείραζα λίγο , αλλα πώς τα καταφέρνω και μπλέκω δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω , μετα που να ξυπνήσω .
πάντως πραγματικα χαίρομαι όταν γνωρίζω άτομα που μιλάμε στο φόρουμ και προσωπικα και  ακόμη περισσότερο όταν βλέπω ότι είναι όλοι καλα παιδιά , εκείνο που με χαλάει βέβαια είναι ότι είναι λίγο μουρντάρηδες και μόλις δούν θηλυκια γάτα ορμάνε , αλλα λέω δεν πειράζει θα στρώσουν και γω μικρός έτσι ήμουν και έτρωσα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------

